# chatterbaits at Dicks



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

For anyone who cares or is lookin for chatterbaits the original baits are at 
Dicks sporting goods..

Mark


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I just picked some up at Gander Mtn. I tried them and have caught 1 bass so far we will see what happen in the next week or two but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

What is the best way to fish them? Like a spinnerbait, jig, or what?


----------

